# Deep fried turkey anyone?



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

My boyfriend insisted on buying one of those deep frying contraptions for the turkey this year. Has anyone used this before? Any suggestions on seasoning the turkey? Of course I won't be able to eat the turkey this year, but he has to try it. It says that it cooks in 3 minutes to a pound. Wish us luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2000)

deep fried turkey is wonderful..very southern. Try a combination of seasoned salt, cayenne pepper and sage. apply it as a dry rub, also put some inside the same way you would with a traditional cooking style. Enjoy.


----------

